# Eureka Mignon - Chrome



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have received our Christmas stock of Eureka Mignon in Chrome - looks stunning.

There is limited stock priced at £249 + VAT

Ideal Christmas gift - order now!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Eurieka/Eureka%20Mignon%20Grinder


----------

